# Printing directly onto neck tag?



## tylersundaze (Apr 18, 2011)

wondering if you can use a dtg printer to print onto some type of cloth ribbon and then sew it into the neckline. or perhaps a heat press? wondering other options besides embroidering. thanks


----------



## SterlingPrinting (Nov 18, 2011)

Do you really want a ribbon tag? A lot of companies are switching to tagless. They typically heat transfer their tag image directly to the inside off the shirt neck. That could be the lowest cost method.


----------

